# best brekkie in bristol



## la ressistance (Oct 5, 2006)

i've eaten brekkie in many a cafe in bristol over the past few months.but now i seem to be falling into the trap of returning to places i been to before,so please recommend me some cafes that do a huge english breakfast,and also a really,really well made fry-up using quality ingrediants.

so people,where would you recommend i try?


----------



## Cakes (Oct 5, 2006)

Eggs benidict in the Halo


----------



## 3_D (Oct 5, 2006)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Eggs benidict in the Halo


Gaylo (no homophobia intended, mere laddish joshing, honest... ) should stop buying their ingredients from Scummerfield, and possibly source some of the quality local businesses on Glos Rd. That way, it is possible they may see their way to actually serving a dish with ingredients that taste vaguely fresh, occasionally!

Oh and yeah, full English? York Caff - Clifton, Metro - Glos Rd or the Fountain Caff - Church Road St George.

You're welcome.


----------



## Serotonin (Oct 6, 2006)

Theres a caff on the small industrial estate thats just off Petherton Road in Hengrove that does some fantastic fry ups- huge great big things. Its a classic transport cafe in a old nissan hut type building.


----------



## Cakes (Oct 6, 2006)

3_D said:
			
		

> Gaylo (no homophobia intended, mere laddish joshing, honest... ) should stop buying their ingredients from Scummerfield, and possibly source some of the quality local businesses on Glos Rd. That way, it is possible they may see their way to actually serving a dish with ingredients that taste vaguely fresh, occasionally!



A terrible slur!  

I've never found their food less than fresh, maybe you caught them on a bad day. But yeah, if they don't use locally produced ingredients they should of course consider doing so.

But then so should all businesses.

They do eggs benidict even better than I can. But you have to make sure you ask for muffin cos once they fobbed me off with toast.


----------



## Wovs (Oct 6, 2006)

Hotwells Road - the small cafe next to The Mardyke (think it might actually be called the Mardyke Cafe?!) - dead nice and down to earth - always charge slightly random prices, but we like places like that!


----------



## Serotonin (Oct 6, 2006)

The Mardyke Cafe is great becuase you can actually order your food from them while sat in the Mardyke pub and eat your fry up with a pint.


----------



## nellyphant (Oct 15, 2006)

Go to The Prom on Glouc. Rd - A really hearty full english brekkie if you need quality and quantity to soak up the booze! ...about £6 and will set you up for the day


----------



## Kevicious (Oct 18, 2006)

For anyone who values an old-school, big, greasy fry-up with amazingly friendly service, get to Monte Carlo cafe just along from the Black Swan on Stapleton Road. I don't know where they source their quail's eggs, but thankfully you won't hear anyone in there discussing it.

and did I mention it's only £3.50 for the mega veggie breakfast...?


----------



## J77 (Oct 20, 2006)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> Go to The Prom on Glouc. Rd - A really hearty full english brekkie if you need quality and quantity to soak up the booze! ...about £6 and will set you up for the day


What did that used to be called...

Was a great place - once went there immediately after Glastonbury for my first full meal in 4 days 

Plus they used to do bottomless coffees 

(Was it the Bristol Coffee Company?)


----------

